# Found Fry in Parent tank



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Uh oh, we missed some eggs when we syphened them out of the parent tank. I am seeing a bunch of fry swimming close to the rocks. *Will my big Ps eat them? *I just counted about 15 that I could see swim close to the edge of the tank. I wonder how they are eating? We have not put any bbs in the parent tank at all. I read somewhere that someone tried to pull them out of the parent tank and they just died. So I believe we should leave them in there. So it looks like either way, they might die.







*Should we put some bbs in there for them?* Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay, we decided to sphypen them out. We just pulled out another 30 fry. They are not as up to par as their bros and sis's but they are survivors.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You can never get them all unless you have a bare bottom tank. There is always going to be a few straglers.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> You can never get them all unless you have a bare bottom tank. There is always going to be a few straglers.


Thanks, that makes sense. We went and pulled another 15 out again and I am still seeing some in there. So we put some bbs in the the parent tank to avoid a guilty conscious.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

We pulled over 50 dead frys out of the inside parent tank filter cartridge. They tried to live in there in the initial spawn when I did not have any netting over my filter. Rest in Peace little dudes! I am seeing less and less frys swimming around the parent tank. They are really good at hiding, I guess I would be too if I knew what was in the tank with me.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

shouldnt you be getting a Breeders Icon award DemDesBri?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

he has to raise the fry for 2 months.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

congratz on ur fry i dont like ur font or color lol


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> congratz on ur fry i dont like ur font or color lol


What's wrong with the font color? Okay, I will change it just for you! LOL


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to meet you Shelby.......and hubby.....lol

So _that's_ why the funky font......I should have guessed....lol


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Nice to meet you Shelby.......and hubby.....lol
> 
> So _that's_ why the funky font......I should have guessed....lol


Nice to meet you too. I am sorry I might be too girly for this hobby.
My husband warned me about that. But I am having a great time with the frys. 
Yeah, us girls like flashy fonts, I guess that was a dead give away.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hhhmmmm nice to see a female on the site







my names dairy nice to meet you







congrats on the breading reds your gonna have lots of fun with all those little buggers as i miss mine







good luck with everything cant wait for some pics


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> hhhmmmm nice to see a female on the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Dairy. Yeh, we are having a blast with these little guys. 
We haven't seen another spawn yet though. Although it still looks as though
they are getting ready to mate again in the parent tank. They are doing
some serious rock cleaning and one one smallest P is really taking a
beating!


----------

